# reclaimed by



## Evi

Γεια σας 
θα ήθελα τις εισηγήσεις σας: 

Long since abandoned by farmers, this dramatic landscape has been reclaimed by nature, carpeted by pine, wild herbs and carob trees.

... ανάκτηση/ αποκατάσταση του τοπίου απο τη φύση;


----------



## makot

... η φύση έχει διεκδικήσει / κυριεύσει εκ νέου...


----------



## orthophron

Κατά τη γνώμη μου υπάρχουν πλείστοι τρόποι για να το εκφράσει κανείς.
το τοπίο έχει ανακτηθεί/αποκατασταθεί από τη φύση ή :
έχει περιέλθει εκ νέου στη φροντίδα της φύσης ή :
έχει αφεθεί και πάλι στη φροντίδα της φύσης


----------



## winegrower

Από τις πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες προτάσεις, προτιμώ το: "είχε ξαναγυρίσει στην αγκαλιά της φύσης/είχε περιέλθει ξανά στη φύση".


----------



## elliest_5

Eγώ πάλι θα προτιμούσα το "αναδιεκδικηθεί"/"ανακτηθεί" (ή σε ενεργητική σύνταξη "η φύση έχει αναδιεκδικήσει/ανακτήσει) γιατί σε αυτά τα ρήματα φαίνεται πιο πολύ η φύση ως "δράστης" (agent) - η οποία ενεργεί για να πάρει πίσω αυτό που της ανήκει - έτσι ώστε να αποδοθεί το μεταβατικό ρήμα "reclaim" (ενώ σε μεταφράσεις με ρήματα αμετάβατα, φαίνεται σα να της το "χάρισαν"  πίσω της φύσης, χωρίς η ίδια να έκανε τίποτα   )


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> eγώ πάλι θα προτιμούσα το "αναδιεκδικηθεί"/"ανακτηθεί" (ή σε ενεργητική σύνταξη "η φύση έχει αναδιεκδικήσει/ανακτήσει) γιατί σε αυτά τα ρήματα φαίνεται πιο πολύ η φύση ως "δράστης" (agent) - η οποία ενεργεί για να πάρει πίσω αυτό που της ανήκει - έτσι ώστε να αποδοθεί το μεταβατικό ρήμα "reclaim" (ενώ σε μεταφράσεις με ρήματα αμετάβατα, φαίνεται σα να της το "χάρισαν"  πίσω της φύσης, χωρίς η ίδια να έκανε τίποτα   )



Σχετικά με το "αναδιεκδικηθεί", ενώ καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό αυτής της μετάφρασης, αναρωτιέμαι αν πράγματι υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη. Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθεί  κανείς με την ερώτηση μου, απλώς είναι μία απορία που έχω.


----------



## orthophron

Καλημέρα. Τώρα κατάλαβα πόσο δίκαιο έχει ο user Evi που ρωτάει. 
Το "reclaim" έχει την έννοια είτε του "παίρνω πίσω" (όχι πάντως διεκδικώ), είτε του "εκχερσώνω γη για να την κάνω καλλιεργήσιμη". Καιρός να διαλέξουμε.  
Πάντως, σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση, πιστεύω ότι αυτό που επεμβαίνει και τα βάζει με τη φύση είναι το θηρίο-άνθρωπος.


----------



## cougr

evi said:


> Γεια σας
> θα ήθελα τις εισηγήσεις σας:
> 
> Long since abandoned by farmers, this dramatic landscape has been reclaimed by nature, carpeted by pine, wild herbs and carob trees.
> 
> ... ανάκτηση/ αποκατάσταση του τοπίου απο τη φύση;



.......έχει επανακτηθεί από τη φύση..... ;


----------



## elliest_5

cougr said:


> Σχετικά με το "αναδιεκδικηθεί", ενώ καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό αυτής της μετάφρασης, αναρωτιέμαι αν πράγματι υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη. Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθεί  κανείς με την ερώτηση μου, απλώς είναι μία απορία που έχω.


Κι εγώ δεν κοίταξα λεξικό να δω αν υπάρχει καταγεγραμμένη, αλλά υποθέτω οτι (δεδομένης της εξαιρετικά μεγάλης παραγωγικότητας του προθήματος "ανά-") μια τέτοια λέξη θα είναι αποδεκτή και κατανοητή. 



orthophron said:


> Καλημέρα. Τώρα κατάλαβα πόσο δίκαιο έχει ο user Evi που ρωτάει.
> Το "reclaim" έχει την έννοια είτε του "παίρνω πίσω" (όχι πάντως διεκδικώ), είτε του "εκχερσώνω γη για να την κάνω καλλιεργήσιμη". Καιρός να διαλέξουμε.
> Πάντως, σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση, πιστεύω ότι αυτό που επεμβαίνει και τα βάζει με τη φύση είναι το θηρίο-άνθρωπος.



Το "claim" είναι και διεκδικώ όμως, οπότε εγώ το πήγα ετυμολογικά (re+claim)...επίσης βλέπε χρήσεις όπως baggage reclaim, "reclaim the streets!" (σύνθημα αναρχο-οικολογικών κινήσεων που προτρέπουν στο να πάρουμε πίσω τους δρόμους)

Όσο για το "εκχερσώνω τη γη..." δεν το θεωρώ πιθανό να υπάρχει εδώ αυτή η έννοια αφού η πρόταση λέει ακριβώς το αντίθετο, οτι οι άνθρωποι (που είναι αυτοί που θα εκχέρσωναν/καλλιεργούσαν τη γη) σταμάτησαν να ασχολούνται και η φύση πήρε το δρόμο της...



cougr said:


> .......έχει επανακτηθεί από τη φύση..... ;


That's more like it!


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> Κι εγώ δεν κοίταξα λεξικό να δω αν υπάρχει καταγεγραμμένη, αλλά υποθέτω οτι (δεδομένης της εξαιρετικά μεγάλης παραγωγικότητας του προθήματος "ανά-") μια τέτοια λέξη θα είναι αποδεκτή και κατανοητή.



Perhaps for now we can consider it as a protologism first proposed by elliest_5.


----------



## elliest_5

cougr said:


> Perhaps for now we can consider it as a protologism first proposed by elliest_5.


haha! right, I claim the copyright 

παρ'ολα αυτά το (σωστότερο μάλλον) ρήμα *επανα*διεκδικώ όντως υπάρχει και χρησιμοποιείται (google results: http://www.google.com/search?hl=el&client=firefox-a&hs=dad&rls=org.mozilla%3Ael%3Aofficial&q=%22%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B5%CE%BA%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B5%CE%AF%22&btnG=%CE%91%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B6%CE%AE%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7&lr=&aq=f&oq=  - έχω την υποψία οτι χρησιμοποιείται πιο πολύ στα Κυπριακά, κρίνοντας από τα αποτελέσματα)


----------



## orthophron

Γεια!
Ας δανεισθούμε για λίγο μερικούς από τους ορισμούς των on-line dictionaries για το claim:
to demand, ask for, or take as one's own or one's due 
e.g. claim a reward; claim one's luggage at the airport carousel.
....…etc...

Ομοίως για το reclame:
1. claim back
2. To bring into or return to a suitable condition for use, as cultivation or habitation
....…etc…

Είναι προφανές ότι προσπαθώ να αποφύγω τον όρο διεκδικώ για πράγμα που κάποιος απαιτεί και ανακτά δικαιωματικά. Η διεκδίκηση προϋποθέτει αγώνα και το αποτέλεσμα είναι αβέβαιο. 
Πάντως, οι farmers έχουν φύγει long ago, δεν βρισκόμαστε σε κάποια διαδικασία διεκδίκησης, η περιοχή είναι κιόλας δασωμένη. Για αυτό η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι δεν είναι σωστός ο όρος "διεκδικώ".

Η ερμηνεία 2 του reclaim θα έστεκε αν θεωρούσαμε ότι οι farmers ήθελαν τη γη για να βόσκουν τα ζώα τους, αλλά κάποτε την παρέδωσαν πια για καλλιέργεια. Αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, αυτό δεν συνέβη - συμφωνώ με τον elliest_5 - η περιοχή έγινε δάσος (τεχνητό ίσως). 

Ό,τι κι αν έγινε, όπως κι αν έγινε, το ανακτώ ή επανακτώ καλύπτει, πιστεύω, όλα τα ενδεχόμενα.
Καλά τα πάω ή να πάω να κοιμηθώ καλύτερα;


----------



## elliest_5

orthophron said:


> Ό,τι κι αν έγινε, όπως κι αν έγινε, το ανακτώ ή επανακτώ καλύπτει, πιστεύω, όλα τα ενδεχόμενα.
> Καλά τα πάω ή να πάω να κοιμηθώ καλύτερα;


Το χουμε, το χουμε, αφού υπάρχει ομοφωνία στο "(επ)ανακτώ", νομίζω δε χρειάζεται περαιτέρω συζήτηση...

Kαι ναι, όντως, στις περισσότερες χρήσεις του reclaim που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, δεν εμπεριέχεται "διεκδίκηση",  τουλάχιστον με την "πολεμική"/aggressive έννοια που της δίνεις, δηλαδή όταν πάω για baggage reclaim στο αεροδρόμιο δε χρειάζεται να παλέψω με κανεναν για να πάρω πίσω τις βαλίτσες μου...
Παρόλα αυτά εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν και χρήσεις όπως το "reclaim the streets" που είπα πιο πάνω και το οποίο έχει μια πιο "δυναμική" χροιά (κι επειδή είναι και αυτό οικολογικού περιεχομένου, γι'αυτό το συνέδεσα κι εγώ με το εν λόγω απόσπασμα, όπου η φύση κάνει την προσπάθειά της για να επαναφέρει στην προηγούμενή τους κατάσταση τις περιοχές που της είχε "κλέψει" προηγουμένως ο άνθρωπος...υπό αυτή την έννοια το είπα το "επαναδιεκδικεί" - γιατί δεν ξέρει κιόλας η φύση αν/πότε θα ξανάρθει ο άνθρωπος να της τα πάρει πίσω...η "κόντρα" είναι αιώνια) - αλλά εντάξει, σταματάω κι εγώ εδώ γιατί αρκετά το αναλύσαμε....


----------

